# War is Hell??!!



## Njaco (Apr 3, 2013)

Sometimes you just need a break from it all!

.


----------



## Njaco (Jan 8, 2014)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 8, 2014)

There's some comical stuff there Chris.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 8, 2014)

I like the Stuka siren used as the prop on the mini version!


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 8, 2014)

Capt. Vick said:


> I like the Stuka siren used as the prop on the mini version!


But the big question here, that I'm sure everyone wants to know, is will that thing roll fast enough to get the Jerico Trumpet to sound off?


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 9, 2014)

Great pics Chris.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 9, 2014)

Way cool!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 9, 2014)

"Hell" or not, boys will be boys ...


----------



## Thorlifter (Jan 9, 2014)

I can't even imagine all the fun things the guys did (on both sides) to blow off steam!


----------



## Njaco (Feb 7, 2014)




----------



## N4521U (Feb 7, 2014)

Is that a "Dad's Army" exercise in the boat????????? LMAO


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 7, 2014)




----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Feb 8, 2014)

Nobody was paying any attention to them either.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 9, 2014)

Good shots!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 28, 2014)

The proper use for a flame-thrower...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Feb 28, 2014)

He'd be in deep poo if his mate pressed the trigger!!!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 28, 2014)

Now that's a manly way of lighting a cigarette!


----------



## Njaco (Feb 28, 2014)

Why does this cigarette taste like eyebrow?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 28, 2014)

HAHAHA


----------



## parsifal (Feb 28, 2014)

I found this. I think there is a tinge of sadness for me, as i realize most, if not all these guys are now gone


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g_vNv3te2mE_


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g6qC4GRUj0o_


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 28, 2014)

Wow, that really was cool and I agree with you.


----------



## parsifal (Feb 28, 2014)

the unseen side of the wehrmacht


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=17UZhpx5hsA_


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 1, 2014)

Interesting stuff!


----------



## Njaco (Jul 8, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

